# not losing weight while breast feeding???



## mountain ma (May 3, 2013)

I am 6 months postpartum, and am still EBF. I am not losing any baby weight. I eat right and exercise. One of my midwives said I should have already lost weight, the other says I wont lose it until I stop BF. I'm starting to get nervous, my sister gained the majority of her "baby" weight while she was BF! Any experience with this one? Encouragement? Should I buy a new wardrobe!!??


----------



## katiejsmyth (Apr 11, 2013)

Im having so much trouble with this right now too.. I'm four months pp and have about thirty lbs left to go and am EBF. Something that has been helping a LOT is weight watchers. It helped me lose over 40 in the past so I'm giving it a whirl. I'm finding that I needed to eat more than I thought i needed to get my points in, especially when exercising. I was allotted 26 points per day in the past, and now while BF I have 40. The weight is melting off already! Super convenient because I use the phone app while im nursing good luck!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I didn't lose weight until I realized that my body really didn't like dairy, gluten, or carbs. There's nothing magical about BF for weight loss. If you are eating things you body isn't happy with then it isn't coming off 

Good luck! With my first I didn't know and went into my second pregnancy 20# heavier then the first. Lost it all and then some with the second. This one has been more tricky but my body is having some issues and now that I've found the right food combo, it's finally coming off.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I didn't lose the weight until after I stopped breastfeeding. I was either pregnant and breastfeeding kids for 6 years straight and during that time I was really discouraged because I was excersising and the weight just stuck around. I weaned my youngest last summer and since then I've lost 35 pounds. I have started eating less (same stuff just smaller portions) and that has helped too obviously. But I think my body just likes to be fat when I am pregnant and breastfeeding! Which leads me to my next point that we are way to hard on womens bodies...but that's a whole other topic.


----------



## Oread (Aug 12, 2012)

I lost some weight while breastfeeding, but maybe only 25 of the 45 pounds I gained while pregnant (and some of that was baby!). I think its normal for your body to hold on to some of the body fat to make sure you continue to have a good supply. For women in general it is difficult to lose weight because evolutionarily it is REALLY important for us to have enough body fat for fertility, and our bodies start to seriously slow down our metabolisms if we start consuming fewer calories than normal (or burning more).

So try not to worry about it too much! I know some women who lost some weight after weaning, but I didn't - I put another 10 back on after I weaned her at 13 months. When my daughter was 18 months I gave in and just bought new pants, but now at 2 years postpartum I have inexplicably started to lose weight again.


----------



## MichelleZB (Nov 1, 2011)

I lost all my baby weight while breastfeeding, but I only had about 13 pounds to lose. I have heard of lots of women who couldn't lose it until after they weaned? Not really sure what is true. Maybe it's different depending on the woman.


----------

